

Are the new elevators bad design? (Norman) - cwb
http://jnd.org/dn.mss/are_the_new_elevators_bad_design.html

======
nym
We have these in the 33 story building where I work. They can be frustrating,
and fantastic. Hopefully one of these days I'll figure out the "cheat" codes
to skip the bidding system that occurs to determine which elevator to summon
first.

